# Favorite Crazyguyonabike Journals?



## Anthony (9 Apr 2010)

Like a lot of people on this forum I love reading journals on crazyguyonabike.com. So I was wondering what are your favorite journals? 

Here are my top 5:

5. An African Adventure - There are hardly any journals about touring in Africa; this is my favorite one. 

4. A Penny Farthing World Tour (My third attempt!) - The guy rides round the world on a penny farthing, what else could you want!?

3. Bike-about - Another well written account with superb photos; but the best thing about this journal is the problems the author encountered and overcomed. 

2. A Honeymoon to remember - Another great journal about two newly weds on their world tour. Excellent pictures and writing.

1. A long ride home by Peter Gostelow - My all time favorite journal due to his brilliant pictures, great stories and impressive route.


----------



## jay clock (12 Apr 2010)

OK, I love my own!! I often re-read them because they remind me what wonderful trips I have add http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/julian 

Then this one http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=RrzKj&doc_id=4060&v=AO - a couple who independently started cycling across Canada, met on day 3, stuck together and by fell in love big time. Then headed off on bike honeymoon!

Victor Weinreber - http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/bikearthride got half way round the world, then revealed that a girl he met briefly in the US had so captivated him that he gave up to be with her! A great read

Cycle Chat's very own Cathryn - lovely as anything and writes beautifully. Richard is ok too! Full of enthusiasm! http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/TeamRamsden 

A superb writer is Leo Woodland. And it turned out that after many emails I used to work with his wife. And I recognised his name from his doorbell in a tiny village in France (population about 100) where my parents used to live. http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/Leo


----------



## ComedyPilot (12 Apr 2010)

So many (including mine)

I liked the Penny trip too, and Fat Ashy's trip was a good read.


----------



## jay clock (12 Apr 2010)

> I liked the Penny trip too,


what's that?


----------



## ComedyPilot (12 Apr 2010)

Anthony said:


> 4. A Penny Farthing World Tour (My third attempt!) - The guy rides round the world on a penny farthing, what else could you want!?



This one.


----------



## ComedyPilot (12 Apr 2010)

jay clock said:


> OK, I love my own!! I often re-read them because they remind me what wonderful trips I have add http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/julian



That's you bookmarked.


----------



## psmiffy (12 Apr 2010)

Too many good ones to play favorites - some just the trip is fantastic -others are well written or have mega photos - a lot of the ones I like are by people who really do not regard themselves as cyclists but just thought it would be a good way to get about and you can see them falling in love with it as time goes on

Not a CGOB but I have been following http://www.goingslowly.com/ for some time now


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Apr 2010)

I'm being lazy and won't post links but I've also been following Sam and Erin in a Honeymoon to remember, Jenna and Mike as picked out by Jay Clock, Ann Wilson, and Riding East. The latter seems to have come to a premature end.

Jenna and Mike's trip down through South America has really inspired me and I'd love to head down that way at some point.


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2010)

Far too many to recall. The ones that have been mentioned amongst others. As JC says, reading your own is a great way of revisiting those special moments and writing them up in the first place is a good way of embedding it in the memory banks.
It's essential, in my opinion, to have a good number of photos with a bit of human interest especially if it's wordy prose.

The first one that got me hooked was a trip across the US by a Kiwi after splitting with his girlfriend. A memorable moment where he was being chatted up by a redneck who liked his short shorts.


----------



## xilios (13 Apr 2010)

I like quite a few of them but I think the list starts at http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/europe


----------



## Amanda P (13 Apr 2010)

I like psmiffy's and jayclock's. 

I like to take a look at my own on dull days - it never fails to get me thinking about the next time.

And on really dull days, I only have to look at Cathryn's smile - it gets me grinning back every time. 

Oh, does she cycle as well?


----------



## psmiffy (13 Apr 2010)

I forgot to say but there are many that you just have to admire and marvel at their fortitude - but doubt their sanity - like the Canadians who cycled in snow blizzards for ten days


----------



## Crankarm (13 Apr 2010)

psmiffy said:


> I forgot to say but there are many that you just have to admire and marvel at their fortitude - *but doubt their sanity* - like the Canadians who cycled in snow blizzards for ten days



Rob Lilwall who cycled thorugh Siberia in winter ................ then carried his bike through the jungle of Papua Guinea .

There are a few well written and photographed journals on CGOAB. Each has their own unique character and style. Currently I'm into a few describing their travels in South America, although I keep up to date with journals in other areas of the world. It is a great way to see the world from the comfort and safety of one's keyboard and monitor.


----------



## Cathryn (14 Apr 2010)

Jay and Phil, thank you for the gallant comments.

I love all the journals listed...I'll be really sad when Sam and Erin finish their trip, I think their journal is exceptional!!! I enjoy all the CC people's journals too, feels a bit more personal, doesn't it.

The one that started it off for me though was this one. I hadn't really ever thought of long distance cycle touring before I read this, one wet January afternoon with girl-flu and I was never the same again.

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=RrzKj&doc_id=878&v=1vT

The authors did loads of trips and then disappeared. My theory is that they've had a baby too. That's my theory for everything these days.


----------



## Cathryn (14 Apr 2010)

How can I forget as well? Andrew and Freidel's trip kept me happy for a long time!!
http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/directory/?o=RrzKj&user=Friedel&v=5

Their blog fills the spot now..
http://travellingtwo.com/


----------



## HelenD123 (14 Apr 2010)

Cathryn said:


> How can I forget as well? Andrew and Freidel's trip kept me happy for a long time!!
> http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/directory/?o=RrzKj&user=Friedel&v=5
> 
> Their blog fills the spot now..
> http://travellingtwo.com/



I love their website and was very honoured to have inspired an article recently.


----------



## jay clock (14 Apr 2010)

> The authors did loads of trips and then disappeared. My theory is that they've had a baby too. That's my theory for everything these days.


I had a feeling that Justin went to that pub meet in march, but may be wrong.

And yes Andrew and Friedel's is a cracker


----------



## Penfold (14 Apr 2010)

psmiffy said:


> Too many good ones to play favorites - some just the trip is fantastic -others are well written or have mega photos - a lot of the ones I like are by people who really do not regard themselves as cyclists but just thought it would be a good way to get about and you can see them falling in love with it as time goes on
> 
> Not a CGOB but I have been following http://www.goingslowly.com/ for some time now



Psmiffy,

That is a great journal thanks for the link...Right then, that's me sorted for a few days


----------



## Anthony (14 Apr 2010)

Cathryn said:


> How can I forget as well? Andrew and Freidel's trip kept me happy for a long time!!
> http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/directory/?o=RrzKj&user=Friedel&v=5
> 
> Their blog fills the spot now..
> http://travellingtwo.com/



+1 

I love it that everyone has been saying they like their own journals. I wanted to mention mine but thought that would make me look an a** 
I like to have a look at mine form time to time to cheer me up and reminsce about my trips.


----------



## Cathryn (14 Apr 2010)

Exactly. I read mine every now and again and it makes me happy and brings back lots of memories.


----------



## Cathryn (14 Apr 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> I love their website and was very honoured to have inspired an article recently.



Link???? Come on, lady!


----------



## Arch (14 Apr 2010)

I always mean to read a lot of these, but never get round to it. I've just read Cathryn's account of touring the Netherlands with the bump, and it's lovely!

Cathryn, if you ever need a babysitter along on a trip, let me know... 

Mmmm, that apple cake stuff looks good. And it's apple cake, that's fruit, it's healthy!


----------



## Cathryn (14 Apr 2010)

Don't tempt me!!!! Babysitters (especially those with apple cake) always welcome. Glad you enjoyed the journal, it was a great weekend. I'm so glad I did it. I felt strong, if that makes sense.

I've literally just been trying to persuade Richard to go touring with Arthur. He thinks the baby's too young. Hmmm...work to do.


----------



## HelenD123 (14 Apr 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Link???? Come on, lady!



Nothing exciting... Finding fuel for your campstove


----------



## Arch (14 Apr 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Don't tempt me!!!! Babysitters (especially those with apple cake) always welcome. Glad you enjoyed the journal, it was a great weekend. I'm so glad I did it. I felt strong, if that makes sense.
> 
> I've literally just been trying to persuade Richard to go touring with Arthur. He thinks the baby's too young. Hmmm...work to do.



Well, Arthur's been in the trailer, touring is just being in the trailer more... He's been to the US, so he's a seasoned traveller already.

I would assume the main thing is to make sure he has breaks from the sitting position everyso often (from what I've heard about babies in car seats). But that's fine. A break for him, apple cake for you!

You could always do a very mini overnight stop tour, to try it out. Work it so that you're never too far from home, in case you want to abandon.


----------



## Cathryn (15 Apr 2010)

Arch, that's an awesome idea. I'm now planning a mini tour to York - maybe to the bike show. OOOOH i'm excited now.


----------



## Arch (15 Apr 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Arch, that's an awesome idea. I'm now planning a mini tour to York - maybe to the bike show. OOOOH i'm excited now.



Wow, cool! Well, if you come to the Rally, I'll no doubt see you! Best get Arthur used to bike shows and stuff early on. 

Make sure you don't over pack. You'll want room in the trailer for any bargains you pick up!


----------



## Cathryn (15 Apr 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> Nothing exciting... Finding fuel for your campstove



Fame at last!


----------



## Arch (15 Apr 2010)

Cathryn, I've been zipping through your European tour. Brilliant stuff! I was amused early on to see you meet up with my friends John and Cathy!


----------



## Cathryn (15 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> Cathryn, I've been zipping through your European tour. Brilliant stuff! I was amused early on to see you meet up with my friends John and Cathy!



Thanks, glad you enjoyed it!!! Yes, meeting them was hilarious - I was hugely impressed with their folding bikes!!


----------



## Anthony (16 Apr 2010)

Has anyone read the journal called Ben Voyage? I have been viewing this in the last few days and found it to be a great read with fabulous photos.


----------



## ChrisBailey (16 Apr 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> I like to take a look at my own on dull days - it never fails to get me thinking about the next time.





Cathryn said:


> I enjoy all the CC people's journals too, feels a bit more personal, doesn't it.



I too read my own and also find it easier to visualise CC people when they post on CC having seen them on CGOAB. 

I joined CGOAB quite a long time ago and then the best read (not mentioned here) was Heidi Domaison's a very good writer and a true eccentric, on her second ride she prepared by having a Mohican haircut on the grounds it would make her look crazier and thus someone to be avoided. Brilliant reads.


----------



## Perfect Virgo (16 Apr 2010)

Ryan Conaughty rode across the United States in 2008. I had read several Trans Am and Trans Canada journals before but this one really stands head and shoulders above the rest. Not only is he an accomplished writer and photographer but he delves into the personal psychology of such a mammoth undertaking. I found his account deeply involving.

Mike Riscica road a similar route in 2005. His story is more direct, less introspective.

Although I found Ryan's story better on several levels, Mike's is remarkable for the way in which you watch his growth. He strengthens emotionally, intellectually and physically.

Tom Hornyak wrote a heart-felt and unique account of his East West crossing of the States in 2008. He is a teenage lad with minimal equipment, almost all of it broken or defective. At first I shook my head in disbelief as he set off on a wing and a prayer with no route or plan. He is another one who grew into his ride as time passed. Eventually he became an accomplished rider and highly inventive as he strove to surmount the many problems he encountered.

There are many more inspirational Trans-American journals but the 3 above caught me and held me. I read each in one sitting.


----------



## Cathryn (16 Apr 2010)

Yeah, Tom Hornyak was amazing. I never thought he'd make it, to be honest!!

I also liked Kati Debilec's early tours and also the wonderful 'Lost in Switzerland' journal with some phenomenal photography. I stole lots of our Big Trip route from that journal.

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=RrzKj&doc_id=1390&v=N3&term=lost in switzerland&context=all


----------



## Tony (18 Apr 2010)

This is the journal I am following at the moment:
http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=RrzKj&doc_id=5465&v=Ow

The changes in Ann's physique as she has travelled are eye-opening.
Like others here, I look back at my own journals, but I find I get a tad depressed, especially sitting in Surrey and looking at shots of Sweden or Australia.
Damn it....


----------



## jay clock (18 Apr 2010)

> The changes in Ann's physique as she has travelled are eye-opening.


TRUE! I have been reading too and offer you her before and after photos

a few days after the start http://tinyurl.com/y4doa74 

and the most recent photo http://tinyurl.com/y5w3cgq

Impressive indeed!


----------



## psmiffy (18 Apr 2010)

I think the thing that impresses me most about Ann is her mental toughness - she has had a few setbacks but seems to take the good and the bad with equimanity


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Apr 2010)

Tony said:


> This is the journal I am following at the moment:
> http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=RrzKj&doc_id=5465&v=Ow
> 
> The changes in Ann's physique as she has travelled are eye-opening.
> ...



Don't be depressed, be proud of what you have achieved, and that your feats are an inspiration to others (like me)


----------



## Tony (18 Apr 2010)

The only thing my "feats" prove is that a fat old man can do it, and thus so can anyone else.


----------



## Tony (18 Apr 2010)

psmiffy said:


> I think the thing that impresses me most about Ann is her mental toughness - she has had *a few setbacks *but seems to take the good and the bad with equimanity




Including having her bike nicked!


----------



## psmiffy (18 Apr 2010)

Tony said:


> Including having her bike nicked!



Yup - that is the one that would have destroyed me!


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Apr 2010)

Tony said:


> The only thing my "feats" prove is *that a fat old man can do it, and thus so can anyone else*.



That makes it such a shame IMO that more people don't just get on with doing something like that, and instead chose to sit on their 'arris watching telly.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Apr 2010)

Anthony said:


> Has anyone read the journal called Ben Voyage? I have been viewing this in the last few days and found it to be a great read with fabulous photos.



Yes! He's one of a few on my favourites list .

I like Bike About by Keith Hallagan. His latest post shows the destructive madness of sectarianism in Lahore. He doesn't post so much now maybe beacuse uploading is difficult or because finding the time to continually write and upload pics everyday is time consuming.

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=RrzKj&page_id=143424&v=i

For all those who have created journals on CGCOAB they are owed a huge debt of thanks for all the great stories they have told and pics they have posted. They have kept us stay at home cycle tourists entertained and provide a valuable source of information from different cultures.


----------



## Tony (19 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> That makes it such a shame IMO that more people don't just get on with doing something like that, and instead chose to sit on their 'arris watching telly.


Exactly!!!!
I had a friend say "I wish I could do that..."
The reply is: you can. The Nike advert slogan says it all. Just do it.


----------



## mike1026 (19 Apr 2010)

In all the above there is one person we have not mentioned yet; that is Neil Gunton. He works very hard, and is always ready to help with queries. CGOAB is a fantastic achievement, Neil must be very proud of his creation. Don't forget that we can all support him by helping towards the costs, it is easy to donate through _PAYPAL_ see http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/website/sponsors/donate/ for more info.


----------



## Anthony (19 Apr 2010)

mike1026 said:


> In all the above there is one person we have not mentioned yet; that is Neil Gunton. He works very hard, and is always ready to help with queries. CGOAB is a fantastic achievement, Neil must be very proud of his creation. Don't forget that we can all support him by helping towards the costs, it is easy to donate through _PAYPAL_ see http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/website/sponsors/donate/ for more info.



+1


----------



## jay clock (19 Apr 2010)

Yes, St Neil of Gunton.... I slip him a donation once in while to acknowledge the pleasure his site gives


----------



## ChrisBailey (23 Apr 2010)

jay clock said:


> Yes, St Neil of Gunton.... I slip him a donation once in while to acknowledge the pleasure his site gives



If he makes an appeal (like for a new server) I donate. Otherwise I donate everytime I start a new journal. Crazyguy is a fantastic resource.

His original ride, the first journal of the site http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/neil98 demonstrates his sense of humour and has justifiably 100's of 1,000's of hits.


----------

